# updates de os 9 a mac os x



## ita1965 (9 Mars 2010)

J"ai un imac g3 .......avec mac os 9 est je veut mettre les update 9.1 et 9.2  toutes que je trouve en ligne c"est des version americain qui ne function pas......je veut installer aussi mac os x.........ils y"a tu qu'elle qu'un qui pourrais me aider


----------



## twinworld (9 Mars 2010)

faudrait indiquer quelle configuration vous avez sur votre G3. Moi sur le vieil iBook G3 du boulot, j'avais installé Mac OS 10.4. Mais de toute façon, que vous installiez 10.4 ou des versions antérieures de l'OS 10, il faudra l'acheter. 

Et pour acheter ces versions, comme elles sont plus en vente par les canaux habituels, il faudra les acheter d'occasion sur des sites comme Ebay. Mais attention, dans tous les cas, vérifiez bien que ce que vous achetez est une version universelle.


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2010)

Lait mize ageoure 9.1 ou 9.2 devrè s'unstalé touteseulle avec Misageour Sisse t'aime (den le menu Paume)!  Pk allé chairché cé versions sur décites 2 télécharjeman illégualle???


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Mais de toute façon, que vous installiez 10.4 ou des versions antérieures de l'OS 10, il faudra l'acheter.



Euh &#8230;*Là non ! Il a déjà Mac OS 9, donc les mises à jour 9.1, 9.2.1 et 9.2.2 sont gratuites, il n'a pas à les acheter. Son problème, c'est qu'il lui faut des versions "FU", et qu'il ne trouve que des versions "US" des mises à jour qui ne conviennent pas pour un système français. Les mises à jour "FU" (pour Français Universel") sont ici. Partant d'un système 9.0.x (avec x = un nombre entre 0 et 3) , il n'est pas utile de passer par la 9.0.4 mais il faut appliquer successivement la 9.1, puis la 9.2.1 et enfin la 9.2.2.

Par contre, Mac OS X, il faut l'acheter, effectivement. Toutefois, avant de l'acheter, il faut savoir quoi mettre, donc, les questions à se poser sont  :

- Quel iMac : les iMac G3 allaient de 233 Mhz à 700 Mhz, tous ne supporteraient pas Tiger, qui nécessite une machine disposant du Firewire intégré, ce qui élimine tous les modèles de fréquence inférieure à 400 Mhz, qui ne peuvent pas faire tourner plus que la 10.3.9.

- Quelle quantité de mémoire dispose-t-il ? sachant que pour une même version du système, plus la machine est lente, plus il lui faudra de mémoire pour tourner à peu près correctement. Je dirais au moins 256 Mo de Ram, pour Panther (10.3) et 512 pour Tiger (10.4), mais 512 (10.3) ou 768 (10.4) seraient préférables. Pour info,  mon Pismo (PowerBook G3 500 Mhz) avec 1 Go de Ram est juste "à la limite" sous Tiger. J'aurais eu le modèle à 400 Mhz, je l'aurais laissé sous Panther !

- Quelle taille de disque dur (les 4 et 6 Go qui équipaient les premiers iMac sont trop petits pour accueillir un OS X dans de bonnes conditions, 10 Go constituent un strict minimum, et encore, faudra pas compter mettre beaucoup de choses en plus dessus.



r e m y a dit:


> Lait mize ageoure 9.1 ou 9.2 devrè s'unstalé touteseulle avec Misageour lojiciels (den le menu Paume)!  Pk allé chairché cé versions sur décites 2 télécharjeman illégualle???



Pas à partir d'une 9.0.x, le tableau de bord "mise à jour système" ne permet pas de dépasser la 9.0.4 (je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais compris pourquoi), les 9.1, 9.2.1 et 9.2.2 doivent être téléchargées sur le site d'Apple et appliquées "à la main" !


----------



## ita1965 (9 Mars 2010)

merci pour les conseilles


----------



## twinworld (9 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh *Là non ! Il a déjà Mac OS 9, donc les mises à jour 9.1, 9.2.1 et 9.2.2 sont gratuites, il n'a pas à les acheter.


j'ai pas parlé de l'OS 9. j'ai parlé de l'OS X, qu'il faudrait acheter.


twinworld a dit:


> Mais de toute façon, que vous installiez 10.4 ou des versions *antérieures de l'OS 10*, il faudra l'acheter.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, Mac OS X, il faut l'acheter, effectivement. Toutefois, avant de l'acheter, il faut savoir quoi mettre, donc, les questions à se poser sont :


un peu comme vous, quoi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> j'ai pas parlé de l'OS 9. j'ai parlé de l'OS X, qu'il faudrait acheter.
> 
> 
> un peu comme vous, quoi.



J'avais mal lu , j'avais compris "OS X ou des versions antérieures", désolé


----------

